# Wechselschlag - Musikbereich



## PinkyPanther

Hallo! Nochmals eine Frage von dem Musikbereich: Wechselschalg. Dieses Terminus bezeichnet eine Technik, Guitarre zu spielen, womit man anstatt nur des Daumens, zwei Finger benutzt. Kennt jemand wie dieses Wort auf Spanish übersetzen werden kann? Hier finden Sie ein wenig Kontext: "Und genau dazu nutzen wir den Wechselschlag. Wir lassen nicht wie bisher nur *einen *Finger arbeiten, sondern wir nehmen *zwei*."
Danke in voraus!!


----------



## heidita

Mi joya dice que es 

*hacer arpegios*

*



arpegio.
(Del it. arpeggio).

1. m. Mús. Sucesión más o menos acelerada de los sonidos de un acorde.
		
Click to expand...

*


----------



## GranPensadoraDolorDCabeza

Solo de curiosidad, Pinkypanther, estas envolucrado en algo de musica o instrumentos? Porque lei tu post de las 6am (EST) y era de la... digitacion de acordio (?) Bueno, Me interesa tu busqueda de las traduciones de estos instrumento. Es tut mir leid das ich kann nicht hilfen. Buena suerte!


----------



## Dudu678

GranPensadoraDolorDCabeza said:


> Solo de por curiosidad, Pinkypanther, ¿estás involucrado en algo de música o instrumentos? Porque leí tu post de las 6am (EST) y era de la... digitación de acordio [¿acordio? ¿acorde? ¿acordeón?] (?) Bueno, me interesa tu búsqueda de las traducciones de estos instrumentos. Es tut mir leid, dass ich dir kann nicht helfen kann. ¡Buena suerte!


Sé que quieres aprender, así que me he tomado la libertad de corregirte .

Buena suerte a ti también.


----------



## jester.

Lo siento, Heidita, pero un arpegio es algo diferente.

Un arpegio se puede tocar con un sólo dedo, pero la técnica que PinkyPanther quiere denominar es una técnica en la que se usan dos dedos por turnos.

Lamentablemente no consigo encontrar una buena traducción.


----------



## PinkyPanther

Gracias, Jester, eso es, no se trata de arpegio. Es una técnica muy importante (muy utilizada) para tocar la guitarra, pero sigo sin dar con la traducción... Alguien me había sugerido "figueta", pero creo que tampoco es eso. ¿Alguna otra sugerencia? Gracias a todos por vuestra ayuda.


----------



## PinkyPanther

Ich habe eine sehr gute Definition für das Wort Wechselschlag gefunden: "Änhnlich der klassischen Gitarrenmusik, wird diese Technik für Melodik benutzt. Dabei stützt sich der Guitarristen mit dem Daumen auf der Dicksten (Tiefsten) Saite ab und übt einen abwechselnden Zeige- und Mittelfingeranschlag auf einer darunter liegenden Saite aus."
Leider kann ich keine Übersetzung finden. Hilfe, bitte! Sonst wird dieses Wort mich auf die Palmen bringen!!


----------



## Aurin

Was ist mit "golpe apoyado"?


----------



## PinkyPanther

Gracias por la sugerencia, Aurin; no sé, la descripción del término que propones es algo diferente de la del término que estoy buscando, pero me has abierto un nuevo abanico de posibilidades. Me estaba resistiendo a usar la palabra "golpe" en este ámbito, pero quizá sí sea un término a tener en cuenta. ¡Seguiré buscando!


----------



## heidita

MIra esto, a lo mejor te sirve alguno:

*Picado: Técnica de la guitarra para tocar líneas melódicas, apoyando normalmente con los dedos índice y medio.*

*Rasgueo o rasgueado*: Percusiones sobre varias cuerdas a la vez, dadas con los dedos de la mano derecha en diferentes combinaciones.


----------



## Aurin

http://www.flamenco-seiten.de/lexikon-glossar/tabellen.html

Hier erscheint auch picado=Wechselschlag. Es ist vielleicht eine ganz interessante Seite für dich, falls du noch mehr musikalische Begriffe suchst.


----------



## PinkyPanther

Muchas gracias Heidita, Aurin, muy interesantes vuestras sugerencias, no dejo de tomarlas en cuenta!
Un saludo!


----------



## PinkyPanther

Por si alguien tiene interés o curiosidad, finalmente este término se traduce en español como "pulsación alternada". Según he podido saber, utilizar "golpe" para referirse a pulsar las cuerdas de una guitarra es un uso de siglos pasados, y "picado" es un término exclusivo de la guitarra flamenca (si bien ambos serían entendidos por un guitarrista). ¡Muchas gracias a todos por vuestra ayuda!


----------

